# Macht Angeln glücklich? – Europas größte Angel-Umfrage gestartet



## Professor Tinca (18. November 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> als Grundlage für die Entwicklung einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei in Binnen- und Meeresgewässern dienen.


Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen.......

Erfahrungsgemäß heißt das nicht, dass Angelbeschränkungen weniger werden, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2020)

"Macht Angeln glücklich?"

Diese Artikelüberschrift überrascht und irritiert angesichts der Intention der Befragung:
"Die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse sollen als Grundlage für die Entwicklung einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei in Binnen- und Meeresgewässern dienen."
Vll. erklärt dies die Redaktion, denn das ist notwendig um die Kausalität in der möglicherweise Forschungsfrage zu erkennen.

Bei den 150.000 Haushalten darf davon  ausgegangen werden, dass diese nicht zufälltig ausgewält sind, sondern schon als Befragungszielgruppe bewußt ausgewählt. Denn meine Nachbarn werden sich als Nichtanglerhaushalte schwer tun, an der Befragung teilzunehmen und das Anglertagebuch würde auch leer abgegeben werden.
Ist das von der Redaktion nur verfälscht berichtet und wenn nein, wäre ein diesbezügliches Nachfrage erwünscht, um den zu erwartenden Erkenntnisgewinn der Befragung von Nichtanglerhaushalten zu verstehen.


----------



## crisis (18. November 2020)

Wenn man einen Angler befragt, ob ihn sein Hobby glücklich macht, wird wohl eher nicht rauskommen, dass es das nicht tut. Von daher sehe ich die Studie verhalten positiv. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

Es gibt Teile meines Lebens, die mich weitaus weniger zufrieden machen.


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Angler befragt, ob ihn sein Hobby glücklich macht


werden wohl die wenigsten Menschen ein Hobby ausüben, das ihnen überwiegend Ärger und Verdruss bringt.

Wobei manche Angler je nach Wohnort,  Mitmenschen und verfügbaren Gewässern gar nicht so weit davon entfernt sein könnten.

Ich selber sehe das ähnlich skeptisch wie Prof. T. 

Aus welchen Motiven ich angeln gehe und was ich dabei empfinde würde ich mit Sicherheit keinem Meinungsforscher erzählen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2020)

crisis schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Angler befragt, ob ihn sein Hobby glücklich macht, wird wohl eher nicht rauskommen, dass es das nicht tut. Von daher sehe ich die Studie verhalten positiv. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Werden denn Angler befragt?
Laut Artikel hier nicht gezielt, sondern nur zufällig. (siehe mein Posting obig dazu).


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Werden denn Angler befragt?


Du scheinst den Meinungsforschern aber auch gar nichts zuzutrauen.

Einigermaßen repräsentative Ergebnisse erhält man entweder durch Zufallsauswahl oder durch eine geschichtete Stichprobe.
Da es aber aus Datenschutzgründen keinen Zugriff auf persönliche Daten von z.B. Fischereischeininhabern oder Mitgliedern von Angelvereinen geben wird, bleibt nur die Zufallsauswahl.

Als erstes wird abgefragt, ob man zur Zielgruppe gehört, wenn nicht, dann ist das Interview schon beendet.

Falls ja, wird der Fragenkatalog abgearbeitet  und man wird zu einem Panel eingeladen.

Wäre beides keine Option für mich.

Warum ich angeln gehe und was ich dabei empfinde geht keinen Meinungsforscher was an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du scheinst den Meinungsforschern aber auch gar nichts zuzutrauen.
> 
> ...



Oh danke, wusste ich ja gar nicht    habe meinen Job wohl verfehlt, egal

...
ob ich den Meinungsforschern traue oder nicht, diese Frage stellt sich weniger, als die diffuse Darstellung der Studie und der abwegige Titel des Artikels . Eine Meisterleistung!

Lese dir bitte in Ruhe mein erstes Posting durch.


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Oh danke, wusste ich ja gar nicht   habe meinen Job wohl verfehlt, egal


Da bist Du in DE scheinbar nicht der einzige, egal ob in Wirtschaft, Politik, Bildungswesen o.ä.  

Aber egal, ich schätze Deine Beiträge hier trotzdem.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da bist Du in DE scheinbar nicht der einzige, egal ob in Wirtschaft, Politik, Bildungswesen o.ä.
> 
> Aber egal, ich schätze Deine Beiträge hier trotzdem.


 Ich habe es dir als PN geschrieben. Kein Grund persönlich zu werden.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum ich angeln gehe und was ich dabei empfinde geht keinen Meinungsforscher was an.


Das darf jeder wissen... ich schreie es hinaus...

Weil ich es liebe!​


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> ich schreie es hinaus.


wie der alte Fritz schon sagte :  "jeder nach seiner  Façon"


----------



## fischmonger (18. November 2020)

Die Antwort lautet: "Ja". 
Da braucht es keine Studie für.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das darf jeder wissen... ich schreie es hinaus...
> 
> Weil ich es liebe!​


Dito. 

Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass es unglücklichen, also depressiven Menschen helfen kann, aus ihrer Situation raus zu kommen. 
Wahrscheinlich geht das auch mit anderen Hobbys. Aber Zeit in der Natur hilft noch mal mehr. 


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse sollen als Grundlage für die Entwicklung einer nachhaltigen Angelfischerei in Binnen- und Meeresgewässern dienen."
> Vll. erklärt dies die Redaktion, denn das ist notwendig um die Kausalität in der möglicherweise Forschungsfrage zu erkennen.



Da muss ich dir mal absolut recht geben. 
Irgendwie kann ich da auch keinen Sinn erkennen. 
Glück gewonnen durch Angeln als Grundlage für Nachhaltigkeit? Hä?


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir mal absolut recht geben.
> Irgendwie kann ich da auch keinen Sinn erkennen.
> Glück gewonnen durch Angeln als Grundlage für Nachhaltigkeit? Hä?



Danke!
Im AB selten geworden und geradezu unpopulär, etwas zu hinterfragen und nahezu unmöglich inzwischen, wenn hinterfragt, jemanden zu finden, der das erkennt!


----------



## Pescador (18. November 2020)

"Guten Tag, ich rufe an im Auftrag der blablabla ..."
Was bin ich froh, nicht als Telefonist bei einem CallCenter arbeiten zu müssen ...


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2020)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich da auch keinen Sinn erkennen.


Ich schon.

Macht schon nen Unterschied, ob ein Angler den Erfolg seines Angelausflugs in Filet pro Aufwand in € misst oder schon zufrieden ist, wenn er ein paar schöne Stunden in der Natur verbracht hat, egal wie nun der Fangerfolg war.

Je mehr  Angler sich zur zweiten Gruppe bekennen, desto stärker kann man die Fanglimits begrenzen oder Schonmaße/Schonmaße ausweiten etc. , um ggf. die erste Gruppe auszubremsen.

Bei Meinungsforschung bin ich grundsätzlich skeptisch.  Da steckt ja immer ein Auftraggeber und ne Absicht dahinter.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei Meinungsforschung bin ich grundsätzlich skeptisch.  Da steckt ja immer ein Auftraggeber und ne Absicht dahinter.


Hallo,

bin zwar nicht ganz so skeptisch, aber es stimmt schon; nichts geschieht ohne Grund .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## crisis (19. November 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Werden denn Angler befragt?
> Laut Artikel hier nicht gezielt, sondern nur zufällig. (siehe mein Posting obig dazu).


'Die Fragen drehen sich um verschiedene Aspekte des Angelns. Anschließend werden alle interviewten Personen dazu eingeladen, an einer Tagebuch-Studie teilzunehmen, um den Forschern Einblicke in ihr Angelverhalten zu gewähren.'

Macht nur Sinn, wenn man auch Angler befragt, oder? (siehe den Originalpost obig dazu)


----------



## Flatfish86 (19. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin zwar nicht ganz so skeptisch, aber es stimmt schon; nichts geschieht ohne Grund .


Kann man doch hier nachlesen:





						Thünen-Institut: Angeln in Deutschland
					






					www.thuenen.de
				




Die Ziele im Einzelnen sind:


Die Ermittlung des anglerischen Aufwands (Anzahl Angler und Angeltage) in den deutschen Binnen- und Meeresgewässern sowie der jährlichen Entnahmen und Rückwürfe aller Fischarten unter Berücksichtigung räumlicher und zeitlicher Aspekte.
Die repräsentative Abschätzung der sozialen (z. B. Effekte auf die Gesundheit und Lebensqualität) und ökonomischen Bedeutung der Angelfischerei in Deutschland.
Die repräsentative Erhebung und Analyse von Verhaltensmerkmalen der Anglerinnen und Angler zur Quantifizierung der Anglerheterogenität (verschiedene Anglertypen).
Die repräsentative Erhebung von Daten zu Einstellungen und Überzeugungen zum Angeln und zu angelrelevanten Themen (z.B. der Bewirtschaftung von Fischbeständen).


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2020)

Hallo,

die Ergebnisse sollen auch dazu dienen Bewirtschaftungspläne entsprechend zu gestalten.

Dazu sollen Angler z.B. nicht nur die Anzahl der entnommenen, sondern auch die Anzahl der zurückgesetzten Fische angeben.

Da könnte man schon skeptisch werden.

Bei den Umfragen der kanadischen Behörden hab ich immer freiwillig mitgemacht und auch das Porto selber bezahlt.
Aber in Kanada ist die Einstellung der Behörden zum Angeln und zu Managementmaßnahmen i.d.R. ganz anders als in DE.


----------

